
Has Microsoft Killed the Linux Netbook? - aj
http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2009/07/09/microsoft-killed-linux-netbook/
======
BrentRitterbeck
I in no way intend to start one of those conversations that ultimately end up
in a flame war over which operating system is better. With that said, I don't
think Microsoft has killed anything related to Linux. I'll elaborate by
presenting my history with Linux.

2004 - Redhat; could not get it to work smoothly on my box; switched back to
Windows

2006 - Redhat; got it to work on my box but I felt overwhelmed by the options
available and the lack of a Windows feel; switched back to Windows

2007 - Mac; had a Windows feel while opening the door to the Unix world;
started serious work on financial programming

2009 - Ubuntu; using it for everything at home (programming and
entertainment), but will be buying a Windows notebook this fall for graduate
school

Linux has come a long way since I started using it. It might be that the Mac
was the key step in the progression from Windows to Linux. The Mac allowed me
to develop a working knowledge of Unix features while maintaining the Windows
point-and-click environment that I grew up with. I see all three OS's as
having their own uses. I like Ubuntu because I can pick it apart; curiosity
has forced me to do a full reinstall several times. I like Windows because I
haven't found a replacement for some of the programs I like to use,
specifically Excel. I don't see why all three OS's can't have a place in the
marketplace.

------
onreact-com
There are several linux based netbook operating systems coming up so this is
by far not the end of the story.

